# هندسة النظم الحيوية



## عبد الرحيم الصقر (10 أبريل 2013)

يعتبر تخصص هندسة النظم الحيوية من التخصصات الجديدة وهو يعتبر اعادة هيكلة وتطوير وتوسع لتخصص الهندسة الزراعية أو هندسة النظم الزراعية وقد تمت هذه الهيكلة والتطوير بواسطة اقسام ونظمات الهندسة الزراعية في اوروبا وامريكا. فغيرت غالب الأقسام الى هندسة النظم الحيوية (Biosystems Engineering ) وتغيرت الجمعيات العلمية من الجمعية المريكية للهندسة الزراعية (ASAE)الى الجمعية المريكية للهندسة الزراعية والحيوية (ASABE)

ويضم هذا التخصص العديد من الفروع:

هندسة التصنيع الحيوي(Bioprocess Engineering)
هندسة التصنيع الغذائي (Food Process Engineering)
الهندسة البيئية (Environmental Engineering)
هندسة الآلات الزراعية (Farm Power and Machinary Engineering)
هندسة المصادر الطبيعية (Natural Resource Engineering)

أما في المجالات البحثية فهي اكثر شمولا لجميع تخصصات هندسة النظم الحيوية وسوف اطرحها بالتفصيل في الطرح القادم يالإضافة الى أهمية هذا التخصص


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 أبريل 2013)

اهلا بالمهندس عبدالرحيم ..
بارك الله فيك على هذهِ المعلومات القيّمة والاساسية في هذا المجال ..
بانتظار مثل هذه المواضيع .

شكراً لك .. وتمّ التثبيت





... وريثكـ


----------



## S.c.c للديكور (21 مايو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## S.c.c للديكور (21 مايو 2013)

ماقصرت..


----------



## weg (13 فبراير 2015)

شكراً لك


----------



## د. الغنام (8 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتشرف أن اشارك في هذا المنتدى المبارك (منتدى هندسة النظم الزراعية) والذي يقوم بالإشراف عليه المهندس وريث القيسين وقد عرفته شعله من النشاط. لقد اسعدني التفاعل الكبير في هذا المنتدى وارجو أن استطيع المشاركة وبشكل فعال بإذن الله. ولعلي بإذن الله استطيع استقطاب الكثير من المهندسين لمشاركة والتفاعل. وكي تعم الفائدة أتمنى ان لا تخرج مواضيع المنتدى عن اطارها المحدد في كل فرع.

ولو سمح لي المهندس المشرف بان اقوم يتعديل طفيف على المقدمة التي بينها المهندس عبد الرحيم. إسم القسم إن هذه التسمية Biosystems Engineering متبعة في جميع الجامعات الأوربية (حسب اطلاعي) والقليل من الجامعات الإمريكية. التسمية في الجامعات الأمريكية Biological and Agricultural Engineering - هندسة النظم الحيوية والزراعية. وذلك لكي الربط بين التخصصين القديم والحديث. وحتى لا يظن أن تخصص هندسة النظم الحيوية مختلف عن تخصص الهندسة الزرعية. ما حصل هو توسع في المجالات التي يغطيها القسم. هذه التسميات تمت بناء على إتفاقيات دولية ومؤتمرات وورش عمل بين الجامعات الأوروبية والأمريكية على مدى خمس سنوات او أكثر. هذا القسم يتبع كليات الهندسة في الجامعات الأوربية والمريكية. بينما لا زالت تتبع كليات الزراعة في الدول العربية ماعدا بعض الإستثناءات.

ومن المهم بيانه هنا ان لا يتم الخلط بين تخصصنا وبين التكنولوجيا الحيوية Biotechnology أو الهندسة الحيوية Bioengineering 
فهذه التخصصات هي تابعة أساسا لكلية العلوم وليست كليات هندسة 

وقد أورد المندسين في المنتدى بعض التخصصات 
مثل هندسة الطاقة وأنا أقول الطاقة الحيوية Bio-energy
وهي تندرج تحت هندسة المصادر الطبيعية وبعض القسام يضعها تحت هندسة البيئة الحيوية. 

أتمنى أن نتعاون جميعا على نشر هذا التخصص وتفعيل إمكانياته وأبحاثة لما فيه رقي أمتنا.

أخوكم 
د. عبد الرحمن الغنام 

​


----------



## د. الغنام (8 مارس 2015)

عذرا 
تعديل لمندسين = المهندسين​


----------

